# Pigeon Show Prescot 2009



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are a few pics from todays show at prescot uk

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/minipaul7/PrescotShow2009#


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

mini paul...............Thank you so much for sharing your pictures. The birds are all so beautiful. I totally enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey paul.
Great pictures!One thing I do miss about Brum is the pigeon show at Bingley hall...long long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

nice pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great pictures and beautiful pijies too, Paul!!

MANY THANKS FOR POSTING! 

I'm always amazed at the many breeds of pigeons!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Im glad you all enjoyed them


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Paul...

Is there any chance that you could put the breed of pigeon under their picture?

Some pigeons are not seen very often and I often wonder what they are...some, of course, are recognized.

Many people do not realize how many different breeds of pigeons there really are! AND, if some take high prizes, we can see what that particular breed _should_ look like. 

Many thanks again for the lovely pictures of very beautiful pigeons!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

so pretty


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Great pics, Paul! Thank you for sharing them with us. It really would be great to ID the breeds if that's possible. I know a few of them, and I'm sure you and others know most of them. 

Terry


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

The baby Modena's color could be Argent.


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Well i would if i did know them all, im in the same boat as most of you guys lol some breeds i know and most i dont. I do know they are all lovely birds.


----------

